# Liste de souhaits ibooks iPhone



## arnaudvivi (5 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour a tous étant un grand lecteur j'ai une énorme liste de souhaits dans ibooks or il est apparemment impossible de la consulter sur l'iPhone via ibooks, est ce normal ? Ais je raté une manipulation a effectuer ?
Merci pour vos futures réponses


----------



## arnaudvivi (4 Novembre 2014)

Personne n'a une idée ?


----------



## dumas75 (4 Novembre 2014)

En effet on a pas de "liste de souhaits" sur l'iPhone 
Je n'avais jamais remarqué :-(


----------



## arnaudvivi (2 Janvier 2017)

Bonsoir à tous je reviens sur mon fil précédent mais est ce que quelqu'un a des nOuvelles sur une sortie future De ce la liste de souhait sur iPhone ? A moins que cela existe déjà mais je ne l'ai pas trouvé, pourtant il y a une liste de souhait pour tout apps musique série films c'est assez surprenant non ?


----------

